# Resources > Education Center >  >  want to join

## Barbizzle

hey Guys. I owudl like to join this team beacse i think it would be fun and i coudl help add some new ideas.  I have no idea if i am even a member of this team alredy ebacse when i foined here about 1 and 1/2 ago, i just randomly singed up for teams  :tongue2:

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Cool, welcome aboard, daBizz!   ::D:

----------

